
Infections challenge China’s claim coronavirus is under control - DanBC
https://www.ft.com/content/4aa35288-3979-44f7-b204-b881f473fca0
======
mytailorisrich
I don't think China can afford to lift quarantines and restrictions if the
epidemic isn't under control.

There may be more than they admit but they must think it is controlled and
controllable enough since they are indeed easing restrictions.

